# Walleye Tortilla



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Walleye Tortilla*

Walleye: Cut the walleye into 2 inch chunks 
Cabbage: Dice cabbage 
Non-flavored yogurt: Mix with mayo
Mayo: Mix with Non-flavored yogurt, 50/50 
Tortilla: Pick your favorite tortilla 
Cajun Shore Lunch
Egg

Just fry the fish up with the shore lunch and add all the ingredients to your tortilla and don't forget to have your favorite beverage too...

I tried this last night&#8230; It was very, very good! :wink:


----------

